# Too late to worry about grubs/insects?



## tommydearest (9 mo ago)

We have a skunk digging a bunch of holes in our yard. Detroit area.

I already put down some Bayer 24-hour grub/insect killer about three weeks ago. I know it's less effective the later you get in the year.

Is it too late to do much more this year, or should I put down more?


----------



## tommydearest (9 mo ago)

Also, is it safe to use the BioAdvanced killer on new seedlings?

Thanks


----------



## Flint_Hills (5 mo ago)

I put granular Triazicide down 5 weeks after germination with no adverse effects, aside from the swarm of robbins that were cleaning up the mess for a few days. Everything I read on the gub killer said that it was okay to mix with the fert and the seed when doing a reno, but if temps are higher avoid applying. I had a senior moment and forgot to add it to the spreader on seeding day.....after a few weeks of contemplating and reseeding spots with the same kinds of issues you mentioned, I worked up the nerve to drop it on the lawn. Grubs were coming out of the ground within 12 hours and it was a wasteland of dead carcasses'. It has been a week since then and everything seems to be fine. I did add 0.5# of N during this application as well.


----------

